# Inside Job!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PFFTT! I always believe Markham is a very peaceful place! Home Invasion PFFFTTT!!! My belief stands correct! WOOT!

Inside job by their own daughter! I wonder if she's hot or not! xD



http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26465836


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I read that it is terrible that someone would allegedly do that to their parents.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Food for thought - Perhaps the Police should not have announced it as a purely random attack in the first place?

Home Invasions are committed with specific intent, --- it is extremely rare for a random attack to occur based on "oh let's invade this house based on the practice of ennie minney mow."

Huh!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

another reason not to have valuables in the home.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> another reason not to have valuables in the home.


We all have expensive valuables 

Ameek's new fixture.... *drools*


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

......aren't we ALL valuable..............?

lol jk 

but yeah when i read this earlier today I was thinking.. "*HOLY S#&T!!!! That's just CRAZY!!!*
and it is! I'm really curious on her motive.. WHY? If she's some teenage drama queen who did it for something stupid like '_they always forget to put the cap back on the toothpaste_' then I'm sorry.. but I'd say lock her up and throw away the key!

ohh and btw.. I'm pretty sure she meant to take out the father too. I mean a shot to the neck and a couple more on the back.. it's pretty crazy he survived!  He's RoboCop! (which was on TV last night..lol)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ynot said:


> Food for thought - Perhaps the Police should not have announced it as a purely random attack in the first place?
> 
> Home Invasions are committed with specific intent, --- it is extremely rare for a random attack to occur based on "oh let's invade this house based on the practice of ennie minney mow."
> 
> Huh!


Agreed!! From my, albeit modest, experience in dealing with Police, some of them just want to close a case as quickly as possible.


----------

